# Capt. Nathan's Seadrift, TX. Sight Casting Report; 6/30/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It was a fun day in the marsh chasing reds. After a couple early morning adjustments, we found where and what they wanted. Most of the reds were milling in creeks, or right on the edge of shallow flats.

After a few bait changes, we figured out that DSL’s pure pearl, color x, pumpkinseed, and Buggs Lures did the trick.
We sat through a couple small showers waiting for the sun, bet it helped to cool us off. All our fish were released to fight another day, thank you for that gentlemen.

Give us a call to line up your sight casting or wading trip for July-September.

Every now and then when a redfish slips by the guys on the tower, I won't miss them! LOL


----------

